# Cpu Lüfter ist zu laut



## V-power (23. Dezember 2007)

Guten Tag zusammen,
mein Lüfter ist viel zu laut, aber nicht direkt nach dem start des Computers, sondern erst wenn man die erste Interaktion durchführt z.B. Icq startet. Dann läuft der Lüfter auf hochtouren, wird sehr laut und das hört erst auf, wenn ich den Rechner wieder ausschalte.
Bin dankbar für jeden Tipp.

Viele Grüße
V-power


----------



## chmee (24. Dezember 2007)

Was für ein Mainboard ?

mfg chmee


----------



## DarkDirk (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
vermutlich liegt das daran das dein CPU zu heiß wird. Du solltest dir mal Speedfan runterladen und die Prozessor Temperatur anschauen.
Mit SpeedFan kannst du auch die Drehzahl des Lüfters regeln, aber vermutlich hat das einen Grund warum der sich so schnell dreht.

Dirk


----------



## chmee (24. Dezember 2007)

Naja, das *kann* ein Grund sein, zB Leitpaste schlecht verteilt. Möglicherweise wird der Lüfter auch falsch angesprochen. 3- oder 4Pin-Anschluß ?

mfg chmee


----------



## berndf78 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Gib mal bitte deine Systemkonfiguration ein, dann kann ich mir ein besseres bild machen, warum dein System eventuell so laut ist!

Es gibt leider viel zu viele Möglichkeiten, wie falsche Bios-Einstellungen, schlechter Kühler, Wärmeleitpaste schlecht verteilt, Lauter (zu kleiner Lüfter), Gehäuse kann Luft nicht abtransportieren .....

mfg
Bernd F.


----------



## V-power (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
danke erstmal für die Antworten. Ich habe ein Asus Mainbord, auf dem Lüfter steht nix drauf da hab ich keine ahnung was das für einer ist, der war am Anfang schon eingebaut.Ansonsten Windows xp home edition service pack 2, 2.93 Ghz, 512 mb ram.
Der Pc ist von Fujitsu Siemens name scaleo p. Ich hoffe das hilft.
Viele Grüsse 
V-power


----------



## PC Heini (25. Dezember 2007)

Kann auch ein Achslager Defekt des Lüfters sein. Billige Produktion und desshalb No Name.


----------



## V-power (26. Dezember 2007)

Ach ja hab ich vergessen der Lüfter hat einen drei Pin Anschluss.

Viele Grüsse
V-power


----------



## chmee (26. Dezember 2007)

Lad Dir mal *Fanspeed* runter und probiere damit rum, testen, ob Du den Lüfter runterregeln kannst. Und Nimm auch ein Programm wie *MBM* ( MainboardMonitor ) oder *Asus Probe*, um die Temperatur anzuschauen.

Folgende Gründe gibt es:
1. Das Mainboard ( BIOS ) regelt den 3Pin falsch und schraubt die Geschwindigkeit zu schnell hoch -> uU nicht lösbar.
2. Die Temperatur der CPU liegt grundsätzlich schon sehr hoch und bei Einsatz muss die CPU sofort runtergeregelt werden -> Wärmeleitpaste und Sitz des Kühlers überprüfen.

Mit den oben genannten Programmen kannst Du selbst analysieren, ob die Temperatur tatsächlich zu hoch ist und ob Du die Regelung manuell beeinflussen kannst.

mfg chmee


----------



## blizzard3mb (26. Dezember 2007)

war der schon immer so laut


----------



## KyriosTheristis (29. Dezember 2007)

Und falls all das nix hilft, könnte man auch noch Staubsaugen 
Hilft meistens und schadet selten :-D


----------



## AngstHab (29. Dezember 2007)

Wie wärs mit einfach austauschen?
Wenn man ein geschraubtes Exemplar nimmt, kann man, falls das "Hauptbrett" kaputt sein sollte, es auf anderen Mainboards weiter verwenden. Oft ist auch eine Lüftersteuerung dabei, was bei Ohrenschmerzen oft schon geholfen haben soll!


mfg AngstHab


----------



## PC Heini (29. Dezember 2007)

@ KyriosTheristis; Beim Staubsaugen ist aber darauf zu achten, dass der Lüfter nicht anfängt zu drehen. Ist zwar lustig aber tödlich fürs Mainboard.


----------



## KyriosTheristis (29. Dezember 2007)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> @ KyriosTheristis; Beim Staubsaugen ist aber darauf zu achten, dass der Lüfter nicht anfängt zu drehen. Ist zwar lustig aber tödlich fürs Mainboard.



Drum sag ich, schadet "selten" xD

Wie ist denn das genau, fängt der an Strom zu produzieren, welcher dann das Mainboard kaputt macht oder? Kann das beim Netzteillüfter eigentlich auch passieren? Dass da das Netzteil kaputt geht?


----------



## hela (30. Dezember 2007)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> ... aber tödlich fürs Mainboard.



Ich habe ähnliches schon öfter gelesen, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen wie das funktionieren soll. Alle Lüfter, die ich kenne, sind elektronisch kommutiert und haben eine Diode gegen Falschpolung im Versorgungseingang. Wenn es der induzierten Spannung wirklich gelingen sollte bis zum Versorgungseingang vorzudringen, dann nur mit umgekehrter Polarität.

Habe vorsichtshalber auch mal das Experiment gemacht: SUNON- und PAPST-Lüfter (hatte ich gerade da) mit zweipoligem Anschluß per Staubsauger in Bewegung setzen und an die Anschlüsse ein hochohmiges Voltmeter anschließen. Egal welche Drehrichtung und auch egal wie stark der Lüfter vom Staubsauger angetrieben wird: *keine Spannung messbar*.


----------



## PC Heini (30. Dezember 2007)

@ KyriosTheristis: ja, jenachdem wie ein Elektromotor aufgebaut ist, wird er zum Generator und erzeugt Strom.

@ hela: Beim Lüfter von Kyrios Theristis hats keine Herstellerbezeichnung drauf. Daher mit sehr grosser Vorsicht zu geniessen. No Name Produkte sind meistens auf die billigste Weise produziert und haben sicher keine Schutzmechanismen wie Dioden eingebaut.
Papstlüfter sind sicher ein Begriff und haben auch ihren Preis, desshalb können dort durchaus Schutzmechanismen eingebaut sein.
Die Marke Sunon kenne ich leider nicht und kann desshalb auch nichts darüber sagen.

Eines meiner vielen Hobbys ist auch die Elektronik. Desshalb weiss ich, von was Du redest.


----------



## AirsoftDivisionHRO (30. Dezember 2007)

Kann man bei dem Programm SpeedFan was falsch/kaputt machen?


----------



## Philipp9494 (30. Dezember 2007)

ja, wenn du den Lüfter auf 0% stellst, sodass sich der Lüfter nicht mehr dreht, und somit der CPU "abbrennt", aber wenn man nicht lange am Computer spielt/arbeitet/.. kann eigendlich nichts schief gehen. 
Außerdem kann man auch einstellen, dass er ab einer gewissen Temperatur schneller wird. Also der Lüfter..

mfg

Philipp9494


----------



## KyriosTheristis (30. Dezember 2007)

Juheee, da ich vor kurzem begonnen habe Elektrotechnik zu studieren, weiss ich sogar was eine Diode ist :-D
Hat also bis jetzt schonmal was gebracht 
Deshalb wollte ich das ganze auch genauer wissen.

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die Infos und die Tests!


----------



## PC Heini (30. Dezember 2007)

Und was soll das jetzt wieder bedeuten?


----------

